# Good Knives



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I am knife shopping. Looking for a full sized, fixed blade. Any suggestions? Don't want to spend a ton.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

depends on your definition of spending a ton is. I got this a while back, never had a problem with it. Some people have complained about the weight but its a beast of a knife.

Amazon.com: Ka-Bar Becker BK2 Campanion Fixed Blade Knife: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

This question is like asking what your favorite food is.
There are a billion different knives and a billion different brands out there.
Im a fan of Kershaw, Benchmade, Gerber, Cold Steel for some "inexpensive knives".
I usually only buy US made knives too (you have to watch 'cause many manufacturers ((such as Kershaw)) have US and taiwanese made knives)


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

This is my baby, I bought it last year for only 10 GB pounds (15 US bucks), the steel is probably only low-grade which is why it was so cheap, but it's main purpose is to scare zombs, hell it scares me..


















Big knife trumps little knife!
_Okay Buzz, show us what you got!_


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Very cool man.. Like the knives


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

What's the purpose of the knife you're looking for? Are you looking for a general camp knife, a hunting knife, a fighting knife? Maybe a compromise of all those? For a general purpose knife I would consider the Kabar U.S.M.C. fighting knife, they've got an excellent reputation and are tough as nails.

-Infidel


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Infidel said:


> What's the purpose of the knife you're looking for? Are you looking for a general camp knife, a hunting knife, a fighting knife? Maybe a compromise of all those? For a general purpose knife I would consider the Kabar U.S.M.C. fighting knife, they've got an excellent reputation and are tough as nails.-Infidel


Had an Vietnam era one, but got stupid and lost it on a camping trip years ago. Over all, and considering how man years the Kabar has been around, it will be my choice again, but one with the serrated edge.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2012)

In my recent years I've been trying to buy American made gear exclusively. Benchmade, Bark River, and Blackjack Knives all have really nice made in the USA blades of almost every style.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I ordered a schrade extreme survival knife. Saw good reviews, and can't beat the price. I will review it when I've had it and used it for a few days.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

CourtSwagger said:


> Thanks


Seriously?

Why do I feel as if I am wasting my time sometimes.

Matter of fact, I'm quite sure that I am as of this moment.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry being polite is a waste of time. Feel free to not waste anymore if it.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

CourtSwagger said:


> Sorry being polite is a waste of time. Feel free to not waste anymore if it.


If you call that polite young man .... nevermind, your wish is granted. I shall avoid your questions from this point forward.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

GP - sorry to have upset you. I apologize that I did not show more appreciation for your post. It was very informative and the pictures were very helpful. Thanks again for your input. Please forgive me for not being more appreciative.


----------



## cantkilla (Dec 26, 2012)

Full size Ka-Bar!!! $60-$100 or Benchmade Nimravus $115-$140
Both awesome knives!


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Cantkilla, I originally was going to go with ka-bar, but I thought I would get something a little cheaper to ensure that I really know what I want. If the knife that I got (schrade extreme survival) lives up to its billing, I might have saved myself some $. If not, I will have a better idea of what I am looking for in an upgrade. Thanks for the suggestions, though. I will update on the new knife after it gets here and I play with it for a while.


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

ok then...;-)

I have had my Buck 119 for nearly 35 years....Great all around camp/hunting knife - its done everything I needed and it was made in the USA.

BUCK


----------



## cantkilla (Dec 26, 2012)

Full size Ka-Bar!!! $60-$100 or Benchmade Nimravus $115-$140
Both awesome knives!


----------



## frune182 (Dec 3, 2012)

This my go-to knife. Old reliable

Buck® Fixed-Blade Knife - Special | Bass Pro Shops


----------



## frune182 (Dec 3, 2012)

jandor123 said:


> ok then...;-)
> 
> I have had my Buck 119 for nearly 35 years....Great all around camp/hunting knife - its done everything I needed and it was made in the USA.
> 
> BUCK


^ what he said.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Yesterday, I received my Schrade Extreme Survival SCHF7. Initial impressions are that the fit and finish are nice. The knife did not come as sharp as I would have liked. I am not a skilled sharpener, but I am "honing" my skills. Pardon the awful pun. I do like the heft. I will attempt to put the knife through its paces, and update further as I have more info. Also, I attempted to post a pic or 2, but apparently I lack the skill necessary. I will work on that as well.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

CourtSwagger said:


> ..I attempted to post a pic or 2, but apparently I lack the skill necessary. I will work on that as well.


What I do is photograph the item and download it from my digicam into my PC's 'Pictures Folder'.
It can be chopped and resized there if necessary.
Then I upload it to my free Photobucket account, pick up the image link and simply post it into the forum.
i think there are also other ways to post pics, it differs from forum to forum.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

PS- An alternative is to post a link to a website that's got a picture of the knife on it, (the stockists site maybe), then when we click the link it'll take us straight there..


----------



## Jae (Dec 20, 2012)

im a big fan of SOG i have the Seal PUP knife Great Knife.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the tips LJ.


----------



## Omega Man (Sep 5, 2012)

Go to yearzerosurvival.com. I got an amazing Mykel Hawke knife from them. Company was great to deal with. There are only a few companies that carry his new quality line


----------

